# Advice for eye discomfort after pointing tactical flashlight at face



## treebev5 (Mar 3, 2018)

I'm sorry if this isn't the appropriate forum to ask this question, but I know people here are into high-powered flashlights, and I could really use some advice or reassurance.

The other day, I used my brother's Streamlight ProTac1L-1AA to look up my nose because I have a pimple in my nostril that was hurting me that I wanted to look at better. I realize it wasn't the smartest thing to do, and my brother had told me not to point the flashlight at anyone's face, but I didn't really remember his warning, and I just figured it was a particularly bright flashlight. I didn't point it directly in my eye, but I was looking up my nose with a flashlight in a mirror, and so I think a lot of the light from the flashlight went in my eye. I probably used it for about 5 or 10 seconds before realizing it was too bright. Although I don't recall any afterimages or spots on my vision, my right eye has been dry and hurting intermittently since then (this was about a week ago), and I also feel like my vision is a little more "shimmery" (particularly when looking at dark colors) in my right eye.

I'm glad there wasn't more serious damage, but I'm also kind of depressed about it, since vision is so important. I was wondering if anyone else has had any experiences with something like this happening, and if their eye ever hurt afterwards, and if it eventually went away. I have an appointment with an ophthalmologist to look into it, but I'm not sure if they'll believe me that my eye is hurting after this happened, or what tests to ask them to do. I would really appreciate any anecdotes or suggestions that you guys have.

By the way, here is the product information for the flashlight. It looks like, with a AA battery and on the default high mode, it emits 150 lumens. I don't know if it was just that I had it so close to my face or what, but it felt pretty intense. I'm also concerned about blue-light exposure, although I don't know much about it.

Please let me know if there is a more appropriate forum or sub-forum to ask this question. Thanks.


----------



## search_and_rescue (Mar 4, 2018)

Rest your eyes in total darkness. This is what I did back in the mid-2010’s when I played too much with ultra high output LED flashlights that were getting into the many thousands of lumens. Resting my eyes in completely dark room helped their recovery.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Mar 4, 2018)

Wishing you complete recovery. Hopefully time spent healing will solve this serious problem. Good thing going to get professional advice.


----------



## LenZ32 (Mar 4, 2018)

treebev5 said:


> I'm sorry if this isn't the appropriate forum to ask this question, but I know people here are into high-powered flashlights, and I could really use some advice or reassurance.
> 
> The other day, I used my brother's Streamlight ProTac1L-1AA to look up my nose because I have a pimple in my nostril that was hurting me that I wanted to look at better. I realize it wasn't the smartest thing to do, and my brother had told me not to point the flashlight at anyone's face, but I didn't really remember his warning, and I just figured it was a particularly bright flashlight. I didn't point it directly in my eye, but I was looking up my nose with a flashlight in a mirror, and so I think a lot of the light from the flashlight went in my eye. I probably used it for about 5 or 10 seconds before realizing it was too bright. Although I don't recall any afterimages or spots on my vision, my right eye has been dry and hurting intermittently since then (this was about a week ago), and I also feel like my vision is a little more "shimmery" (particularly when looking at dark colors) in my right eye.
> 
> I suspect the problem is more psychological than physical. There is nothing about a bright light that should cause physical symptoms such as dry and hurting. You may have a pimple inside your eyelid, similar to the one in your nose, irritating the eye. A doctor can confirm and provide treatment. While not comfortable, 150 lumens isn't horribly bright by today's standards, just a tiny fraction of the light suffered by person subject to flash photography.


----------



## StarHalo (Mar 4, 2018)

I recommend a strong craft beer and hearty food with some habanero pepper sauce. Not for any disorder, I just generally recommend it..

Direct sunlight lights the ground at 10,000 lumens per square foot; if being outdoors doesn't leave you with lasting eye issues, your AA flashlight isn't going to harm you. 

Make sure your daily driver sunglasses have UV protection, other than that, enjoy your toys.


----------



## Woods Walker (Mar 4, 2018)

I think any lasting problem (more than a few minutes) are unrelated to the flashlight event. Sometimes we try to find correlations where they don't exist. If your eyes are an issue go to a doctor as you intend as it's probably something else..


----------



## bigburly912 (Mar 9, 2018)

I would almost guarantee the flashlight didn’t do this to you unless you held it directly to your eyeball.


----------



## treebev5 (Mar 17, 2018)

Thanks for the replies. I did go to an ophthalmologist, and he said that there appears to be nothing wrong with my eyes. So that's a relief. I do wonder why my eye was hurting for some time, but I have long been somewhat neurotic about my vision. My eye was dry, watery, and ached periodically for about 10 days after exposure. However, things seem to have since returned to normal. I do wonder if less powerful flashlights are more useful for indoor purposes (although I concede that the more powerful flashlights are interesting and useful in certain situations). Anyway, thanks again for the replies.


----------



## aginthelaw (Mar 20, 2018)

I’ve had a sinus infection for the past week and the pressure caused my eyes to water, particularly the right one. Could be the pustule caused similar symptoms?


----------



## PartyPete (Mar 21, 2018)

Not really a cure for flashlight irritation, but Rohto makes some excellent eye drops for tired, red, dry eyes. 

Their eye drops have a signature "kick" to them, to varying degrees depending on which you get - ranging from a slight coolness to feeling like you have an ice cube on your eye. It's uniquely refreshing, but maybe not for everyone. 

Although the cool sensation on my eyes after staring at a computer screen all day is amazing.


----------



## Tejasandre (Mar 21, 2018)

I recommend a weekend at man camp.


----------



## degarb (Mar 25, 2018)

StarHalo said:


> I recommend a strong craft beer and hearty food with some habanero pepper sauce. Not for any disorder, I just generally recommend it..
> 
> Direct sunlight lights the ground at 10,000 lumens per square foot; if being outdoors doesn't leave you with lasting eye issues, your AA flashlight isn't going to harm you.
> 
> Make sure your daily driver sunglasses have UV protection, other than that, enjoy your toys.




Star Halo, no indica recommendation? You are letting me down here. Everyone knows it helpeth glaucoma and those indica leds are the bomb for eyesight. 5mm, I suppose. 

I also totally agree with that people totally underestimate the intensity and output outside. The Sun is a beast, while human lighting, at its best, is but a faint echo of the sun.


----------



## StarHalo (Mar 27, 2018)

1:1 tincture for glaucoma, definitely nothing for the medically anxious..


----------

